
Fedora 31 is officially here - aptmiguk
https://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-31/
======
bjoli
I'm building a home server in a week or two to replace all my single board
computers. Instead of running one system I want to do it in VMs to help me
keep them separates and easily backupable.

I have very little experience with that, and I just want to ask whether fedora
silverblue would be the distro for me? Does anyone have any experience?

~~~
Seirdy
Consider using toolbox[0][1], a tool built by and for Fedora (especially
Fedora Silverblue and CoreOS).

Essentially, you enter an unprivileged container (no root, no daemon), but
keep your username and home directory. What this means is you can switch
operating systems but keep your environment and kernel.

I enter toolbox to build packages using build-time dependencies from Fedora
Rawhide. Outside toolbox, my packages get updated as well.

As of 2019-10-30, only Fedora-based images have been officially created;
however, others have made functioning PRs for Ubuntu and CentOS-based
toolboxes.

Your containers can be saved to a special location that gets backed up. I back
up mine with rclone[2] to my school's unlimited Google Drive storage.

[0]:
[https://github.com/containers/toolbox](https://github.com/containers/toolbox)

[1]: [https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/fedora-
silverblue/toolb...](https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/fedora-
silverblue/toolbox/)

[2]: [https://rclone.org/](https://rclone.org/)

~~~
bjoli
I think I will go with fedora server, since this will double as my desktop
system from time to time, and for that I use a lot of Guix stuff. Using Guix
on silverblue seems like asking for trouble...

~~~
Seirdy
You can use Guix inside toolbox!

------
whalesalad
> Stay tuned for a planned contest to find a shiny name for the IoT edition!

Throwing a vote in for Fedora Feather

